# engineer



## technical services (Aug 31, 2013)

facing problem in solving a air cond problem with rtu made by york,
dischage pr 305 psi
suc pr 100psi
dis air temp 74F
retn air temp 84f
i cleaned cond real good


----------



## beenthere (May 30, 2009)

What was the outdoor temp, and the super heat and sub cool reading.


----------



## WyrTwister (Jul 20, 2013)

technical services said:


> facing problem in solving a air cond problem with rtu made by york,
> dischage pr 305 psi
> suc pr 100psi
> dis air temp 74F
> ...



R410a ?

God bless
Wyr


----------

